# Name my Chaos Lord (WFB) and Typhus pics...



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey all been meaning to get Typhus up here for some time, still trying to figure out my photo editing program, which has been a big help in getting some good pics! First I present my newly finished Chaos Lord for WFB which YOU get to name... I tried some techniques that were new to me, and I must say I'm really thrilled with the results. He took me about 30 hours to do, the horse taking up much of the time!





































Lemme know what you think, I'm all for criticism and critiques!!

Here's Typhus now...














































again criticism and critiques are welcome!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Both look quite good, and suitably "Nurgle-y".

And a name for the WFB Lord: Heinrich Von Drakscale, Lord of Pestilence.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

I name him Static! Of the kingdom of Pose.

Great paintjobs, would like to see some better ones of Typhus, its a little out of focus and the detail isnt really showing.
CMoN rating of 7. Seems like a crisp job, you could improve with better pics I think


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice job on the WFB lord, very nice indeed! Not all that thrilled with Typhus as it seems very much like a copy of the official scheme but it -is- well done. That lord is great though!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Amra_the_lion said:


> I name him Static! Of the kingdom of Pose.
> 
> Great paintjobs, would like to see some better ones of Typhus, its a little out of focus and the detail isnt really showing.
> CMoN rating of 7. Seems like a crisp job, you could improve with better pics I think



couldn't agree with you more about the pics... it's one thing to take pics of a tank, and another to do one of a fig and try to capture all of the detail... I farted around with the pics and got them as best I could... any tips would be great! I looked around the article and only saw one about light... I know about adequate lighting so I dunno...

As for Typhus, you're right it's a general run of the mill paint scheme, though I really don't see how you could do anything different with him since Nurgle is quite basic in colour. It is't quite the same if you look in your codex, it does have my own stint on it. A little less boltgun metal on him than the GW rendition, and more living tissue on mine... But I do thank you for the comments and suggestions! Thanks for the WFB Lord comments! Glad you liked him


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

That Chaos Lord is awsome-o

Very nice.

Typhus is indeed out of focus but he still looks clean (well not clean. you know what i neam) And very nice

As for a name, i can't think of one at the moment sorry.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I haven't been able to implement his techniques yet, but try this article by WeeToySoldiers. It looks like its got some good advice.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas and comments once again!

Underground Heretic: That is the very article I was mentioning previously, it's a great article, but while lighting may come into play, perhaps I just need a camera with a better zoom. I dunno, I'll have to try some things! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

WFB Lord

Lord Morbus Vesica Of Nurgle 


very very good pain shemes =]


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Is he Nurgle? Emil Stridfeld, of the Golden Horde.

As i said in the rep, nice scheme, pretty original


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Yersinia, part of the name of the Black Plague. What could be better for a servant of the plague father?


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Awesome work mate I love your painting style, would you care to share what colours and washes you used too paint your Typhus its a very nice green you have there, as for a name for you lord how about Svane Grulgor ? good work mate JD


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

jordan_darko said:


> Awesome work mate I love your painting style, would you care to share what colours and washes you used too paint your Typhus its a very nice green you have there, as for a name for you lord how about Svane Grulgor ? good work mate JD


Let's see if I can remember LOL 

Typhus: Black Primer, base of Dark Flesh, mixed DF with Cammo Green in successive amounts as I worked up to straight Cammo Green. I then washed with Devlan Mud, heavily, as it was still wet I used Thrakka Green wash so it mixed in, but not as heavily as the Devlan Mud. Final extreme highlight was done with pure rotting flesh. For the fleshy bits I used Dark Flesh as a base and then mixed Iyanden Darksun successively starting at 50% each... this was painted on in successive highlights working up to straight Iyanden Darksun as the extreme highlight.

I used pretty much the same technique with the Lord but only used the green wash around the rivets and such on the armour. Devlan Mud definately is my most used wash. The horse was an experiement in different shades of green for me and different techniques.
I started with Darkflesh as base, mixed in Gretchin Green starting at 50% and added thinner coats adding more Gretchin Green. This was the first time really using the Foundation paints to their full potential and I"m really pleased with them, if only GW would make an option to have all of their paints in that style. I added some heavy washes with Devlan Mud extreme highlighted with straight gretchin green. The chain mail was painted straight tin bitz, then highlighted with boltgun metal and washed down with a mix of devlan mud and badab black washes applied heavily. The leather was painted using a darkflesh and chaos black mix roughly 25% black and 75% dark flesh. I then used straight dark flesh and applied a Calthan brown highlight to the edges to get the worn look, glazed the inner parts with Devlan mud.

The sheild daemon was painted with a Deneb stone base, washed with a vomit brown, thraka green, and red wash all mixed while still wet on the face, the horns are charadon granite and highlights done with charadon granite deneb stone mix...

Any other questions don't hesitate to ask!! BTW I like Svane Grulgor, good show!!!


----------

